# Themes For Stock 5.7?



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I know I can't be the only one running stock 5.7.893.

Just curious if there are any others like me craving some themes. Maybe if the demand is high enough we can get some love.

On a side note, want to jump in my van?


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

I abandoned Liberty 3 and am also running stock 5.7.893. I have never done too many themes on stock, but I guess I would be interested in seeing what can be done.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess I could hop in UOT and cook something up, but it would be pretty ghetto. Lol.


----------

